# Prewar Springer Fork, Fender, and Light



## Capt Nemo (Mar 22, 2013)

Cash paid for prewar springer fork, fender, and light for my 1939 Henderson. Same as what is shown in picture above.

Contact me at cngdesign@comcast.net
Lou


----------



## Schweirdo (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a front fender for you. Send me your email so I can forward pics. Thanks

Steve


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 22, 2013)

*Light*

Ribbed light. PM me if interested.


----------



## Capt Nemo (Mar 22, 2013)

Schweirdo: PM sent on front fender.

Ohdeebee: Thanks for the pictures of your light. I am trying to stick to what was originally there so I am on the hunt for a Delta Torpedo.

Lou


----------



## Capt Nemo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Pictures of my rear *

Here are some pics of the rear fender to match the front to.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 22, 2013)

No problem. I thought most DX models came with a ribbed light.


----------



## Capt Nemo (Mar 27, 2013)

todays bump


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 27, 2013)

*Springer*

I have a locking springer


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Capt Nemo said:


> Cash paid for prewar springer fork, fender, and light for my 1939 Henderson. Same as what is shown in picture above.
> 
> Contact me at cngdesign@comcast.net
> Lou




I thought that bike looked familiar--I own it. It's a '39 DX I bought off someone here on the CABE. I just can't remember who it was! BTW the headlight on it is a 3 rib Delta. V/r Shawn


----------



## Capt Nemo (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Freqman1,

I couldn't tell from the picture of your bike (a survivor beauty if I may say so), as it looked like a standard Delta Torpedo like on my 41 Ace DX. But I stand corrected. 

Could you help me with some measurements to make sure I get the correct stuff for my 39 Henderson I am trying to resurrect? 

I could use the following: 

A 3/4 top angle shot of the light on your 39?
Some measurements off your fork.





Are these bumper tube, straight downtube, 1939 Schwinns somewhat rare?

BTW, I have some of those rubber springer bumpers for the tube under the downtube if you know anyone that needs them.

Thanks,
Lou


----------



## Capt Nemo (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess I'm on the hunt for a ribbed lamp.


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Springer*

I have a springer if ya still need one


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Light*



Spence36 said:


> I have a springer if ya still need one




I also have a ribbed light if ya need one


----------



## Capt Nemo (Apr 29, 2013)

*PM Sent*

Spence36,

I sent you a PM.

Lou


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you ever get the dimensions of the fork? I would be interested in them.


----------

